
Haskell Poll Results - lelf
http://www.stephendiehl.com/posts/poll.html
======
efnx
For folks looking to learn more about GHC's extensions, Ollie Charles is
currently doing a great "24 Days of GHC Extensions" series.
[https://ocharles.org.uk/blog/pages/2014-12-01-24-days-of-
ghc...](https://ocharles.org.uk/blog/pages/2014-12-01-24-days-of-ghc-
extensions.html)

------
MaxGabriel
For context, this is the poll being referenced:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1DiW2iS1hLclldPY2EJNpXGswirF...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1DiW2iS1hLclldPY2EJNpXGswirFhPv0ai_hVFNT8LZE/viewform)

------
productcontrol
And the poll results are in: haskell, a nice idea, but basically ignored in
the real, non-academic world. Still, keep up the research, that's the spirit!

~~~
the_af
The article lists the following domains:

1\. Web Development

2\. Compiler Design

3\. Pure Mathematics or CS Theory

4\. Data Analysis

5\. Numerical Computing

6\. Education

7\. Financial Modeling

I'd say every item except for (3) belongs in the real, non-academic world.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
One thing I would like the article to say, but it didn't: Which fraction of
respondents were in each domain.

